# Gentoo su X86 64bit (core 2 duo)

## alexsil

Ciao,

ho appena acquistato un nuovo PC con processore Intel core 2 duo perfettamente compatibile con 64 bit.

Volevo per cui passare dalla versione 32bit del mio vecchio PC alla 64.

Il problema e' che non riesco a trovare la versione 64bit per Intel, ma sonop quella per AMD.

Dove sbaglio ????

Ciao

PS: Funziona bene x86 64bit con gentoo ??? Non ho trovato un granche' nel forum ( tutti parlano di AMD 64). 

Inoltre per i codec esiste la versione 64 bit (win64 ...) e per Flash ???

Grazie a tutti

----------

## xveilsidex

bhà sinceramente mica ho visto tutto questo cambio di prestazioni da 32 a 64 a meno che non ci sia software in grado di utilizzare a pieno la tecnologia a 64bit e poi ho sentito ke da un sacco di problemi .Last edited by xveilsidex on Mon Jun 04, 2007 10:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

con i centrino duo e quad praticamente devi usare x86_64 (gli ia64 sono un'altra famiglia) che è proprio quella usata per AMD. Quindi non farti problemi per il fatto che non c'è scritto "intel"  :Smile: 

----------

## stefanonafets

C'è da dire che i 64 bit sui core 2 duo sono "emulati" (visto qui :

"Although it is not a true 64 bit processor (not IA-64 microarchitecture) it can process the 64bit instruction set and features the 64bit address register extensions and general purpose registers."),

quindi (a parer mio ovviamente   :Very Happy:  ) non so quanto ti convenga installare a 64 bit.

Regards

----------

## skypjack

Ma soprattutto: Gneto!!  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ma soprattutto: Gneto!! 

 

ovvero??

 :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

si e' gia' parlato parecchio dell'argomento, e , almeno per quanto mi riguarda, i contro sono piu' dei pro quindi me ne resto felice e beato con la mia installazione a 32bit

----------

## skypjack

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *skypjack wrote:*   Ma soprattutto: Gneto!!  
> 
> ovvero??
> 
> 

 

Il titolo, è stato modificato ma era Gneto e non Gentoo!!  :Wink: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Bah io uso Gentoo/x86_64 su 2 macchine (una è un server) e non ho particolari problemi.

l'UNICO contro è che i binari occupano di più, ma i pregi sono tanti:

mplayer/xine/$altro_decoder_audio/video va più veloce (e si nota la differenza)

blender/$altro_programma_che_usa_molta_matematica rende di più

----------

## Peach

 *alexsil wrote:*   

> Inoltre per i codec esiste la versione 64 bit (win64 ...) e per Flash ???

 

se fai una ricerca per "nspluginwrapper" trovi quello che ti serve  :Wink:  (è un wrapper per i codec 32bit e imho funziona egregiamente)

----------

